# first tren run coming to a close.......or is it



## Thezilla (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm having a huge problem with my tren run right now being that I do not want to stop it. I figured I would post about it on here so if enough ppl tell me I'm an idiot and I need to stop I will. lmao

           Really though I am currently on 9.5 weeks of tren A. I started my tren run with a trt dose and the tren was some shitty psl shit that was probably underdosed. After about two and a half weeks I got myself some legit shit and kicked that psl garbage to the curb. So I would say from about week 3 I had legit stuff and started dosing the tren A at 475/wk and bumped my test up to 425/wk. I had bloods done around week 6 or 7 I believe and had some minor e2 issues and ALT was alittle high but still in range. {liver}

            I feel like within the last 4 weeks I have really seen some game changer gains and physique. There are a couple members on here that could probably vouch for me. I'm really trying to take my game to the next level and that's the reason why I'm considering running one more vial. If I don't continue the tren Ill run just test alone for 6 more weeks at 500mg per week and then step back onto my trt dose. (200mg/week)     Unless anybody else has any other suggestions?

         I think I read somewhere that tren is pointless to run longer then 10 weeks? Is this true? If I do continue to go one more vial what should be my major concerns? I know it can mess with ldl and liver and kidney which I am taking organ support supplements. My blood pressure has been on point the whole time so that is no concern for me.
       I know there is no way to know exactly what is going on without current bloodwork so well just get that out of the way now. 

            anyway thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2017)

10 weeks is plenty on tren a


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 6, 2017)

Don't wait until the side effects are overwhelming.  I've run tren longer than 10 weeks and don't think it was pointless, but it got really difficult to breathe and I started feeling like crap a lot of the time. 
You run tren too long and you understand exactly what people mean when they use the word "toxic" I'm reference to it.


----------



## Thezilla (Jul 6, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Don't wait until the side effects are overwhelming.  I've run tren longer than 10 weeks and don't think it was pointless, but it got really difficult to breathe and I started feeling like crap a lot of the time.
> You run tren too long and you understand exactly what people mean when they use the word "toxic" I'm reference to it.



yea at times I know exactly what the whole toxic thing is about. Its like a come and go thing but as of right now the gains/physique lean look outweigh the feeling shitty part. I agree though don't want it to get to bad.   stop the tren 2  continue the tren 0


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 6, 2017)

It's not pointless over ten weeks don't know where u heard that. If everything is fine and u wanna run it longer than go ahead. Besides, that PSL shit was probably fake anyways. Extend it to 14 weeks of u want. Not really a big deal if everything else is gtg


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2017)

14 weeks is fine


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 6, 2017)

yea looking good bro I say dooooit


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 6, 2017)

I think you need to stick to your original plan regardless of how good you feel. 

Otherwise you'll turn into another blast and blaster.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I think you need to stick to your original plan regardless of how good you feel.
> 
> Otherwise you'll turn into another blast and blaster.



Pussy bitch 

Kinda has a point. 

But his jewce was bogus is why I am saying make the exception this time. Normally I would agree.


----------



## Thezilla (Jul 6, 2017)

Lmao Blast and blaster that's awesome....yea that psl shit was garbage so going to roll few more weeks. Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## PFM (Jul 6, 2017)

I've pushed into 14-15 weeks on tren, man did I feel better when I jumped off that train.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 7, 2017)

you can go longer, but I made the mistake once of staying on far longer than I had planned on (think like 18-20 weeks, just to see how it went and I liked the gains), and the sides really started to hit me or become more noticeable....feel like shit, sleep like shit, **** like shit.  You can run it 14-16 weeks IMO, but you start going after that you're playing with fire.  Tren messes up the cholesterol levels, and your body will react if you push it...at least it did for me.  Nothing like having floppy cock spring up during one of the regular 3 ways...embarrassing for me.  It's God's chemical IMO, and all I will ever really run is test/tren cycles now.  But you gotta take time off and listen to your body, or you will eventually have some serious issues come up.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 7, 2017)

12-14 weeks tren ace would be on the long side IMO


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pussy bitch
> 
> Kinda has a point.
> 
> But his jewce was bogus is why I am saying make the exception this time. Normally I would agree.




x2x

I typically say stop.  If you have not got what you wanted from it in 9.5 wks, a few more isn't going to change much.  But the fact that you ran shit gear to start and the last 4wks have been much different....

1 or 2 things, it was bunk and you really weren't running tren.  Or it was very under dosed and you are just now feeling its effects.  either or pretty much say those 1st 4wks you were not on it.

Tren has a crystal clear feeling that you wana smash and break shit, hump anything that's above a 6 and your lifts should of jumped up a good bit within the first month of running it.  

keep up with bloods, manage E2 well and ride it out another 20/25 days


----------



## Thezilla (Jul 8, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> x2x
> 
> I typically say stop.  If you have not got what you wanted from it in 9.5 wks, a few more isn't going to change much.  But the fact that you ran shit gear to start and the last 4wks have been much different....
> 
> ...





Thanks for the advice. Like I said there was defiantly a night and day difference from when I stopped that psl garbage. This was the main reason started this thread cause I felt like I got robbed my first few weeks and basically wanted to subtract that time. I have noticed the aggression in the gym as far as killing my workouts. I feel like the fuxking hulk and want to be the biggest ****er in there and nothing can stop me.
 Lol and wanting to hump anything above a 6 lmao that's some funny shit! 
     When I was midway through my run I honestly did not see the big deal about this stuff but now that I am getting the full effect I will defiantly run it again.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2017)

Just don't let the tren make u a dick..Use it to create a better looking body and nothing else


----------



## Thezilla (Jul 8, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Just don't let the tren make u a dick..Use it to create a better looking body and nothing else




I would def say I do not fall into that category. I was raised with manners and to respect all. I prob look like my dick cause I'm huge but I'm really a gently giant. 
    I use the power I feel to power through and kill the work outs. I don't speak to anyone unless spoken too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2017)

That's a good attitude to have on tren..It causes massive problems in life if not watched


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hump anything above a 6?
If it's good tren, you'll be eyeballing anything that's a 2 or more.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2017)

The 2 will give better head then the 9


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> I would def say I do not fall into that category. I was raised with manners and to respect all. I prob look like my dick cause I'm huge but I'm really a gently giant.
> I use the power I feel to power through and kill the work outs. I don't speak to anyone unless spoken too.



out in society I am a dick, straight forward don't give a fukk, around my family and woman I am also a gentle giant, been called that many times lol. you my dawg zilla


----------



## Thezilla (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey gibs growing up when I was running with the crew we were the menace to society. With that being said we always had
   "the brain" the guy who would make the decisions and would help us not make the dumbest decisions of our lives.

       "the smooth" the guy who all the hot chicks wanted to hang with and the life of the party. 

         "The muscle" the guy that was part of the pack that when somebody even thought about giving us a try they realized one of them had to face the man child. Which during those times was usually enough. 

            "The crazy" the guy who did not give a F. The guy who would do anything for the crew. The guy who did not back down to anything no matter what the outcome may be. (This is usually when "the brain" stepped in.  Based on your last ^^^^^^ you belong here!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2017)

hahahahhaahja


----------



## Thezilla (Jul 8, 2017)

Lmao every crew, gang, tribe, club, pack, school, herd needs one like you brother!


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jul 9, 2017)

Guess everyone is different bc I've ran tren for 20 plus weeks and was fine.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Guess everyone is different bc I've ran tren for 20 plus weeks and was fine.



What dose/week?


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jul 9, 2017)

I usually run 150 mg EOD of the ace.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

That sounds brutal.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 9, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> I usually run 150 mg EOD of the ace.



good lord man


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jul 9, 2017)

Never had any real issues. Just angry as **** lol.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 9, 2017)

The 150mg eod isn't too crazy.  The 20 weeks, though.  I'd be a mess.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 9, 2017)

Chuck Norris ran Tren no ester for 20 years straight, actually made his liver healthier.....


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jul 16, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Chuck Norris ran Tren no ester for 20 years straight, actually made his liver healthier.....


I gnaw on Chuck Norris's face and soul for fun.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 16, 2017)

I misread I thought you said every day


----------



## Genuineraws (Jul 19, 2017)

12 weeks should be okay


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2017)

Genuineraws said:


> 12 weeks should be okay



2 posts in 10 months now you're on a spree- what's up?


----------

